
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google Analytics? - abootstrapper
I’m working on a new project that includes a RESTful API. I’d like to avoid Google Analytics, and track my API endpoints. Ideally I’d like to self host my analytics. Is there anything better than AWStats these days?
======
gorkemcetin
You can check different open source options here that you can download and
deploy on your own servers: [https://opensource.com/article/18/1/top-4-open-
source-analyt...](https://opensource.com/article/18/1/top-4-open-source-
analytics-tools)

------
caspervonb
[https://matomo.org/](https://matomo.org/)

